# Need dog food advice!



## huskyowner12 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi everyone

My name is Ben and I have two huskies. I started them out on Buffalo blue wilderness, which they liked and seemed to have no problems with. They ate it as soon as it was fed. The male was starting to get a little chunky and eating his food too fast so I got him a special bowl and started adding water to the food. I also just recently switched them to Blue Buffalo healthy weight and it does not seem to be working out. The dont eat the food right away like they used to and seem to have little interest in it as well as throwing up yellow bile here and there. I just recently ordered Wellness Core reduced fat and it seemed to get good reviews. It hasnt come in yet so I am forced to keep feeding the food they dont like until it comes in. So i guess my question is anyone had a bad experience on blue buffalo? Am I crazy or is it the food? Also is Wellness core a good brand for Huskies? I know I need to exercise them but just hard during the winter. Anything I can do to help them out more? Any advice would be great. The male is 5-6 and the female is 6-7 years old. Thanks! Hope to hear from you all!

Take Care,

Ben


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've never used Blue and wouldn't. There are too many people who have had problems with it. I used Wellness Core reduced fat & had good luck with it. I've also known people who used Annamaet Lean with success.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I've heard too many negatives to feeding BB. I tried it many years ago, and my dog at the time refused to eat the "bits", which have the vitamins/minerals in them. Many others have reported vomiting problems with BB. 

How much are you feeding your dogs? They're getting older and may need to have their portions scaled back. You can replace some of the food with no-salt green beans for filling fiber. They may refuse them at first, but hunger usually wins them over. With that said, I've also had good luck feeding an obese dog I was fostering Wellness Core Low Fat. Just make sure you're feeding the amount for what the dog SHOULD weigh (check with your vet), not his/her current weight. Also, I found that the amount recommended on the bag is excessive, unless your dogs are extremely active.


----------



## mdinno (Nov 2, 2014)

Just switch to Farmina and never look back. Pets in Europe, like people, live longer do to their non GMO and farm fresh food.


----------



## huskyowner12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*thanks!*

Well definitely getting them off of the blue buffalo. I would try Farmina but I already ordered the wellness core. Seemed like a good food based on reviews and the fact that they dont have any (or few) recalls. It is supposed to come in today. Took them off the blue two days ago and be supplementing with other foods for now. They havent thrown up since yesterday morning so seems to be a little better already. I just hope it hasnt caused them both stomach problems. Dont understand how and expensive food could be so bad.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

huskyowner12 said:


> Well definitely getting them off of the blue buffalo. I would try Farmina but I already ordered the wellness core. Seemed like a good food based on reviews and the fact that they dont have any (or few) recalls. It is supposed to come in today. Took them off the blue two days ago and be supplementing with other foods for now. They havent thrown up since yesterday morning so seems to be a little better already. I just hope it hasnt caused them both stomach problems. Dont understand how and expensive food could be so bad.


Its because of great marketing! I had lunch with four vets the other day and they agreed Blue Buffalo is great for business. GI issues, urinary stones, even early renal elevations. They try warning folks but they know how offended people get when they question the quality of the food. We live at a time where well marketed inferior foods are selling well and hurting all involved. Sad! haven't looked at Wellness Core low fat but the adult regular has worse nutirent levels than Blue, so has your guys age i wouln't use that brand either, but thats just me.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Dr Dolittle said:


> Its because of great marketing! I had lunch with four vets the other day and they agreed Blue Buffalo is great for business. GI issues, urinary stones, even early renal elevations. They try warning folks but they know how offended people get when they question the quality of the food. We live at a time where well marketed inferior foods are selling well and hurting all involved. Sad! haven't looked at Wellness Core low fat but the adult regular has worse nutirent levels than Blue, so has your guys age i wouln't use that brand either, but thats just me.


I'm definitely not a BB fan, but I've had good luck with a foster dog on Wellness Core Reduced Fat. So what do you recommend for aging dogs?


----------



## mdinno (Nov 2, 2014)

Georgiapeach said:


> I'm definitely not a BB fan, but I've had good luck with a foster dog on Wellness Core Reduced Fat. So what do you recommend for aging dogs?


Oh gee let me guess. Science Diet, Purina....whoever the highest bidder is.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

My guys are doing well on fromm (chi and PwD) and Natural Balance LIDs (bichon and poodle). Good quality foods and nice nutrient profiles too. 
As far as science diet and Purina, have you tried their foods or are you just going by Internet rumors? I use both from time to time and the dogs do just as well as the fancier foods. Jmho


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello huskyowner12 Ben - I too used to be a BB feeder. My first dog went from BB puppy to adult to wilderness and she was getting a little chunky. I attributed it to lack of activity and put her on the healthy weight formula. But there was no weight loss and she was about 4 yrs old. I had gotten a new puppy who I transitioned to BB puppy and she just wilted, throwing up and diarrhea for weeks as I tried everything I could think of to get some nutrition into her. In desperation, and disgusted with everything I read about kibble I started the puppy on raw and, voila, a complete change. I switched my older dog over to raw and after one year she has gone from 37 to 32 lbs.

Now I know you feed kibble and I would say the Wellness Reduced Fat is a highly rated product. I know several people who use Wellness Core grain free and are happy with it. That said, have you looked at chewy.com and done a filter on weight management food? There's not a lot of them I would suggest researching (i.e. Hill's, Royal Canin stay away from) but there might be a handful worth looking at. I use Orijen kibble 2x per week in my rotation but it's expensive. I can't say what food would be good for a husky as I think every dog is unique.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

mdinno said:


> Oh gee let me guess. Science Diet, Purina....whoever the highest bidder is.


Highest bidder???? LOL!


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> I'm definitely not a BB fan, but I've had good luck with a foster dog on Wellness Core Reduced Fat. So what do you recommend for aging dogs?


Well, I would look for foods that address the risk factors of aging dogs, kidney and heart disease, arthritis, weight. So I would watch the protein level and especially mineral excesses, then look for a good omega 3 and 6 level, and then finally the antioxidant package. If the food stated For All Life Stages I would avoid it since that makes it a puppy food. that's about it, but most folks wouldn't agree. I would not feed my aging dog like a wolf since there are no old wolves!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Dr Dolittle said:


> Well, I would look for foods that address the risk factors of aging dogs, kidney and heart disease, arthritis, weight. So I would watch the protein level and especially mineral excesses, then look for a good omega 3 and 6 level, and then finally the antioxidant package. If the food stated For All Life Stages I would avoid it since that makes it a puppy food. that's about it, but most folks wouldn't agree. I would not feed my aging dog like a wolf since there are no old wolves!


Hmmm, thanks, but that didn't answer my question. Let me rephrase my question: do you have a short list of kibbles that satisfy your recommendations for a senior dog?


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry GeorgiaPeach, but I am just here for a different perspective, not to sell any brand....or selling out to the highest bidder! LOL! As if someone would be interested in my recommendation of their product!


----------



## huskyowner12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*thank you*

*I would like to thank you everyone for their advice on this situation. So far they have been doing good on the wellness. They now eat their food as soon as its fed (they did not with blue buffalo) and there have been no cases of vomiting. I had one last question to see if anyone knows anything about this. Both my huskies seem to be burping quite a bit after they eat. I bought them special bowls to try and help slow them down when eating. Anyone know what the cause of this may be? Ive added water to their food, as well as supplement with raw pumpkin (heard its amazing for dogs stomachs). So if anyone has an idea on what could be causing them to burp Id love to hear it. thanks again!*


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

If the burps are smelly it may be a reaction to the new food. If they are not smelly they are just eating too fast as you said. If the slow feed bowl is not working maybe try a treat dispenser (ball) which might help slow them down, and provide some stimulation.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Burping is usually due to excessive air intake from bolting food and/or water, but can also be due to food intolerance in some cases. If you can slow down your dog's eating, then you can gage whether or not it's the food or not. You could try putting the kibble in slow dispense toys, so your dogs have to work for their food.

If the Wellness Core Reduced Fat ends up not working, look into Annamaet Lean. I've heard wonderful things about this kibble, as well.


----------



## TandemStoker (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello 
I am new to the group. I have a 6 month old puppy who has now decided that she doesn't like her dry dog food. I have been feeding her 4Health from Tractor Supply Store (it rates as a 5 star on a dog food review list) She is a lab mix..current weight at 36 pounds but slowing down in growth. Puppy food suggestions?


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome TandemStoker-you might want to start a new thread on this. I'm sure you will get lots of answers.! I have older dogs but if I got a puppy I would look at Orijen Puppy food. I feed little kibble but I like the ingredients in this brand and I buy 5 lb bags that last me several months.

Is she eating any of it at all? Any digestive troubles?


----------

